# why is my cam not getting lubricated?



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

when i installed the cam on my engine after fixing the headgasket i torqued the towers to 11 lb-ft.I have sense had the valve cover off several times to adjust the valves.each time i have done that a couple of the cam towers have been getting so hot that all the oil near them just gets burned off.The car stalled on me while driving,I first suspected the battery because it wasn't turning over the engine very well.took the battery to the parts store I got it from and it checked out fine.Installed the battery and it started right up.I let it idle for about a minute then I started hearing a horrendous squealing noise underhood then it stalled again,but it fired up first crank.Turned it off and pulled the valve cover and the rear most valve tower was clean and dry,as was the sections of the cam followers that touch the cam.So why in heck is the cam not getting lubricated?

the car is 82 200sx,with 100K miles.It has 90 PSI of oil at cold idle and 45 psi at warm idle.Theres alot of oil on top of cylinder head,just it seems like not alot is getting to the cam.


----------

